# trouble associating to wlan (wpa) [SOLVED]

## mrknowitall

hi folks,

i'm more than desperate on this issue, since i was trying for hours and searching the web for every little help. i purchased a dlink card with a ralink chip and it just doesn't connect to my router. all my other gadgets do... btw.: using wpa_gui, i'm able to scan the network, although not very reliable, so the hardware should work.

so here is some output i gathered, maybe you are able to find something???

lspci -v:

```

05:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless Network Adapter (Rev.C)

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: rt61pci

        Kernel modules: rt61pci

```

iwconfig:

```

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan2     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"MyESSID"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=18 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

dmesg:

```

rt61pci 0000:05:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

phy1 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xff80

phy1 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe0ff

phy1 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 0302, rf: 0003, rev: 0002561c.

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan2

phy1 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2561.bin'.

rt61pci 0000:05:01.0: firmware: requesting rt2561.bin

phy1 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.8.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 3, CWmax: 4, Aifs: 2, TXop: 102.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 5, Aifs: 2, TXop: 188.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 3, TXop: 0.

phy1 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 7, TXop: 0.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan2: link is not ready

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan2 -d -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

Initializing interface 'wlan2' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                 

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                                                                                     

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                                                                                                                          

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                                                                                                                                                      

ctrl_interface_group='users'                                                                                                                                                                                  

ap_scan=2                                                                                                                                                                                                     

update_config=1                                                                                                                                                                                               

Priority group 0                                                                                                                                                                                              

   id=0 ssid='MyEssid'                                                                                                                                                                              

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan2'                                                                                                                                                                            

Interface wlan2 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization                                                                                                                           

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf                                                                                                                                                      

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0                                                                                                                                                                

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                                                                                                                                                      

Own MAC address: 00:21:91:7e:56:07                                                                                                                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                                                                                                                                                       

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                                                                                         

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                                                                                         

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                                                                                         

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                                                                                         

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                                                                                                                                                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                                                                                                                          

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                                                                                                                                                        

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                                                                                                                                       

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                                                                                                                                   

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                                                                                                                                                   

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                                                                                                                                      

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                                                                                                                                              

ctrl_interface_group=100 (from group name 'users')                                                                                                                                                            

Added interface wlan2                                                                                                                                                                                         

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                                                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan2' added                                                                                                                                                             

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 10                                                                                                                                                                           

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 10                                                                                                                                                                           

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                                                                                                              

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan2' added                                                                                                                                                             

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                                                                                                              

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan2' added                                                                                                                                                             

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8                                                                                                                                                                              

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                                                                                                               

Trying to associate with SSID 'NewKnetOnTheBlock'                                                                                                                                                             

Cancelling scan request                                                                                                                                                                                       

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE                                                                                                                                                                                  

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1                                                                                                                                                                             

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info                                                                                                                                                            

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration                                                                                                                                                                 

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1                                                                                                                                            

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE                                                                                                                                                                                       

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE                                                                                                                                                                                       

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP                                                                                                                                                                                           

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK                                                                                                                                                                                   

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02                                                                                        

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                                                                                                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                                                                                                                          

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING                                                                                                                                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                                                                                                                       

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                                                                                                                     

wpa_driver_wext_associate                                                                                                                                                                                     

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk                                                                                                                                                                                       

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec                                                                                                                                                                 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                                                                                                                                  

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0                                                                                                                                                                     

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto                                                                                                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                                                                                                              

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan2' added                                                                                                                                                             

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8                                                                                                                                                                              

EAPOL: disable timer tick                                                                                                                                                                                     

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=24): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 32 34 38 37 2d 39 34 35 00                                                                                        

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=10):                                                                                                                                                                        

     49 4e 54 45 52 46 41 43 45 53                     INTERFACES                                                                                                                                             

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=18):                                                                                                                                                                        

     47 45 54 5f 43 41 50 41 42 49 4c 49 54 59 20 65   GET_CAPABILITY e                                                                                                                                       

     61 70                                             ap                                                                                                                                                     

CTRL_IFACE: GET_CAPABILITY 'eap'                                                                                                                                                                              

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):                                                                                                                                                                         

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS                                                                                                                                                 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):                                                                                                                                                                        

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS                                                                                                                                          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):                                                                                                                                                                        

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 30 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 0 di                                                                                                                                       

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled                                                                                                                                                 

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'                                                                                                                                                                  

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=5):                                                                                                                                                                         

     42 53 53 20 30                                    BSS 0                                                                                                                                                  

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)                                                                                                                                                                    

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):                                                                                                                                                                         

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS                                                                                                                                                 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):                                                                                                                                                                         

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS                                                                                                                                                 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):                                                                                                                                                                         

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS                                                                                                                                                 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):                                                                                                                                                                         

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS                                                                                                                                                 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):                                                                                                                                                                         

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING                                                                                                                                                   

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.                                                                                                                                                              

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=24): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 32 34 38 37 2d 39 34 35 00                                                                                            

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist                                                                                                                                                                  

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                                                                                                                              

```

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

ap_scan=2

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="MyEssid"

        psk="MyKey"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

}

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_rc61 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================                                          

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13        

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Jan 2010 20:45:01 +0000                                                         

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]                                                                    

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi addressbook aim alsa amarok amazon apache2 asf aspnet aspnet2 aspnetedit audiofile avi bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dba dbus dga dio divx4linux dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo fam fame fastcgi fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran fuse gd gdbm geolocation gif gimp gimpprint glitz glx gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer hal hbci history iconv icq icu id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick imlib innodb ipod ipv6 java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kdexdelta kipi lastfm lcms libnotify lm_sensors logitech-mouse loop-aes mad meanwhile mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mng modules mono moonlight mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mtp mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pda pdf perl phonon png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline redeyes reflection rss ruby samba sametime sdl session sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles subversion suid svg sysfs sysvipc taglib tcpd threads thunar tiff timidity truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd visualization vorbis webkit wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xattr xcb xcomposite xf86-fbsd xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY[/b]

```

sorry for so much output, but i'm more than desperate!

many thanks in advance!

alex

----------

## smlgbl

Have you tried using wicd? It makes configuration and a lot of other things easier. It's a daemon, that takes over configuration for you. Just 

```
emerge wicd
```

----------

## mrknowitall

Dont't get me wrong, I appreciate that hint and maybe will try later. 

But using wpa_supplicant your quite close to technology and I use the same setup on all my machines and it works like a charm. therefore the question remains, why the heck does scanning and connecting not work as expected even though the hardware seems to work properly?

cheers!

alex

----------

## mrknowitall

fixed it. unfortunatelly, i don't know how exactly, since i was trying everything i could think of...

----------

## fat_chris

Sorry to revive this old-ish thread, but I'm having a very similar problem with the same card. I can connect initially on boot (scanning is also quite unreliable), but after a while (about 30 mins) the connection drops and I can no longer scan at all. If I rmmod rt61pci and then modprobe it again it works in the same way as at boot (unreliably).

Could you please post your working configuration, so I might be able to see how you solved it?

----------

